# Radio Jock Mike Savage Says Israel Behind Syria War Push



## Plainsboy (Sep 5, 2013)

He is a war hawk and what makes this so interesting... Any comments on his position here?


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

Why would it make a difference to Israel who is in power? Both sides hate Israel. I think their best hope and ours is if both sides kill as many people as possible. If they are engaged fighting each other their ability to cause problems for the rest of the world is limited.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think what is happening right now would be in Israel's best interest. I read that their citizens are buying up gas masks.

I have been trying to figure out what is going on over there. Here are two scenarios:

1 Obama wants to help the Muslim Brotherhood who he admires. When Egypt was in turmoil he had only good things to say about the Muslim Brotherhood.

2 Our involvement could be just a ploy to take Iran's eye off the ball. We hit Syria, and while they track our cruise missiles and planes Israel comes at them from the blind side and bombes them into the stone age.

I'll take what's behind door number 1.


----------



## Plainsboy (Sep 5, 2013)

jacobsol80 said:


> Why would it make a difference to Israel who is in power? Both sides hate Israel. I think their best hope and ours is if both sides kill as many people as possible. If they are engaged fighting each other their ability to cause problems for the rest of the world is limited.


The thinking is that Assad is NOT Friendly to Israel, nor a US/Western/Israeli puppet. Enter CIA Revolution to install a puppet..
Sort of the 'Hes a thug, but hes our thug' mentality.

Our best hope is to stay as far away as possible. 
Russia, China, Iran, India are allied with Syria. This will not end well if we keep backing the rebels nor attack Syria.


----------



## Plainsboy (Sep 5, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> I don't think what is happening right now would be in Israel's best interest. I read that their citizens are buying up gas masks.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out what is going on over there. Here are two scenarios:
> 
> ...


Most knowledgeable people now recognize that the planned war against Syria is merely the next step to take on the Iranian government, something the neo-cons openly admit. Controlling Iranian oil, just as we have done in Saudi Arabia and are attempting to do in Iraq, is the real goal of the neo-conservatives who have been in charge of our foreign policy for the past couple of decades.
War is inevitable without a significant change in our foreign policy, and soon.

It is obvious that the war party is desperate to continue their agenda of "Dollarification" of the world; to force resources rich nations to sell those resources only for the dollar as part of a larger plan to re-impose the Bretton Woods agreement back onto the world, even as the rest of the world starts to move away from the failing dollar. How desperate are they? Probably just as desperate as Roosevelt was to trick the US into WW2, or Johnson to trick us into war with Vietnam.

Especially in light of Israel's firing of missiles in the eastern Mediterranean earlier this week.
Some are expecting Israel to try again to get the war with Syria going. Israel (or CIA) may use their Dolphin submarines to fire a torpedo at the US ships and blame it on Syria (False Flag). Israel could, in the worst case, launch a nuclear-armed cruise missile and destroy several ships, then claim Iran gave a nuclear weapon to Syria.


----------



## Plainsboy (Sep 5, 2013)

Adelson New Obama Ally as Jewish Groups Back Syria Strike
September 4, 2013

Source: Bloomberg

Lobbying on Syria has inspired coalitions of the unlikely, aligning President Barack Obama withSheldon Adelson, the Republican billionaire who spent about $70 million trying to defeat him last year, in the push for a military response to the use of chemical weapons.
Opponents of U.S. military intervention in the civil war-torn Middle Eastern country include the Russians.

Interest groups and activists are ratcheting up their advocacy ahead of the Sept. 9 return of Congress to Washington, when lawmakers will take up Obama's request for authorization of a limited military strike. The request came after U.S. officials concluded that Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad's regime on Aug. 21 fired chemical weapons into rebel-held areas near Damascus that killed more than 1,400 people, including 400 children.

"For our credibility, we have to do something," said Morris Amitay, founder of the pro-Israel Washington Political Action Committee.
The president has said a military response is necessary to uphold a longstanding international ban on chemical weapons use and to deter Assad from using them again on his people or such neighbors as Israel and Jordan, two U.S. allies.

The support Obama is getting from pro-Israel groups in the U.S. is important because of their history of political influence. The American Israel Public Affairs Committee and other Jewish groups have long helped secure continued U.S. aid to Israel, mobilizing activists who visit or call lawmakers. The effort is supplemented by several political action committees that donate to candidates depending on their support for Israel.


----------



## Plainsboy (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.wnd.com/2013/09/just-whose-war-is-this/

pat Buchanan wrote brilliantly on what is happening in Syria...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> neo-cons


Hello MT.


----------

